# Best warm waterproof whippet coat recommendations please?



## Fabforester (17 September 2013)

So the new whippet has more than survived her trial with us and is already a member of the family. She came with nothing, so I am keen to kit her out with everything she needs. At 17 months she is fully grown, and (once I have worked out how to measure her) I would like to order her a good outdoor waterproof coat. Well fitting, and going to last. Your recommendations please! Thanks.


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 September 2013)

You measure from bottom of neck to base of tail. I have PM'd you a site to try for coats, Oz


----------



## Montmorency (17 September 2013)

My whippets have Outhwaite waterproof coats. They fit really well, are warm, and completely waterproof. The only downside is they fasten with Velcro at the front. Whilst this means you can get a better fit around the chest, it also means the whippets can take them off by mistake if running through hedges or playing roughly! 
They also have equafleece coats for cold, dry weather. Lovely and cosy.


----------



## ribbons (17 September 2013)

We have had whippets for 50 yrs plus and my daughter has finally found a made to measure supply at an affordable price that are warm, waterproof and comfortable. They also wear well, and her lot certainly test them to the limit. 
I will ask her for the web address and pm you.


----------



## Suelin (17 September 2013)

Togs for Dogs.  Excellent.  Where are the pictures of this wonderful hound then?


----------



## vieshot (17 September 2013)

Can those who have sent PM's also shoot the information to me. Thank you


----------



## ribbons (17 September 2013)

Oops not sent a pm since forum changed.
I think I have pm'd Fabforester and Vieshot.
Let me know if you don't receive anything


----------



## neddy man (17 September 2013)

Fabforester said:



			So the new whippet has more than survived her trial with us and is already a member of the family. She came with nothing, so I am keen to kit her out with everything she needs. At 17 months she is fully grown, and (once I have worked out how to measure her) I would like to order her a good outdoor waterproof coat. Well fitting, and going to last. Your recommendations please! Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

ours has a ""blizzardcoats.co.uk"" one ,as  normal dog coats are not the correct shape for a whippet fits beautifully  ==fleece lined so always warm and still waterproof 3 yrs on after many washes in the washing machine.


----------



## {97702} (18 September 2013)

Ditto Blizzard coats - my whippets had them and now my greyhounds have them, good value for an excellent quality product


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 September 2013)

i also have ablizzard coat for my lurcher and its the first coat that has fitted properly, is warm and waterproof....when it is cold and raining she is now quite happy to go out...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 September 2013)

My dogs have enough fluff to keep themselves warm, but I've seen some of Hurtta's warm clothing in shops and thought that they looked really good. 

For example they have a waterproof fleece overall 






A microfleece overall






And the ultimate warmer






http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/outdoors-en/products/warm-clothing/


I had a look at blizzard coats, and they look really good, but I didn't see much info about the different coats? http://www.blizzardcoats.co.uk/8-whippet

I like the look of the Great white north winter coats, made for Canadian winters and they have one version in Whippet style. Temperature recommendation -10 to -40 degrees Celsius! http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30












Since they've been mentioned, a link to Outhwaite dog coats http://thepetwarehouse.co.uk/products/dog/dog-clothing/danish-design-2-in-1-dog-coats-products.html 

I also found a link to a site called Dogs-togs, but I doubt that is what Suelin meant, they mainly seems to make dog dresses... http://www.dogs-togs.com/# 

I'm sorry to those that likes such stuff, but the day I start buying dresses to my bitches to wear more on a daily basis, is the day that my mother and other family members would think I had been abducted by aliens and replaced by a replica.


----------



## Leo Walker (20 September 2013)

Has anyone got a recommendation for a very LW but waterproof whippet coat? My young dog hates the rain and cannot tolerate getting wet, but he wont wear a coat either! He tries to scrape it off on trees and fences! I think its becuase he gets too warm, as he goes everywhere at a gallop. I cant seem to find a coat without any fill though. Has anyone seen anything like that anywhere? Fleece alone wouldnt be any good as it would only be used in the rain, so needs to be waterproof!


----------

